
Sane DotFiles manager - shreyansh_k
https://github.com/shreyanshk/sdf
======
shreyansh_k
Took a look at a lot of dotfile managers in the wild.

But:

* Ideally don't want to learn another language/tool to just manage dotfiles

* Setup a tool via a complex process to... setup my tools? Really?

* Why can't we use nice tools provided by git directly? They're all text files. Git manages text files very well.

So, SDF was born.

* No programming languages were invented.

* No extra dependencies, none! compile with go, throw binary in $PATH and you're all set.

* Straight up wraps git so you get all the git goodness.

SDF allows restoring your dotfiles as simple as:

$ sdf clone <URL to your repository>

$ sdf checkout .

Thank you.

